# So SOMEONE is Being Adorable....



## DragonFish (Mar 31, 2009)

My only current finless baby, Phoenix the Leo, has decided that she is going to be adorable rather then a brat today. :lol:







We had a severe Tornado warning in the area and the sirens went off so of course my first instinct was to grab my Leo and rush down to the basement(I wanted to cup all the boys and bring them down too, but my mom was yelling at me so i didn't have time. If it really looked like there was something serious coming, I probably would have run up and done it anyway xP). After being initially confused since I woke her up, Phoenix decided to wiggle her way into my scarf and make herself comfy to wait it out with us. It was just too cute....I don't have the heart to move her myself, but I felt like I should take a picture and share now that we're in the clear. xD Enjoy!


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Hope your safe but she is adorible is she a leopard gecko more of a fish person so do not know my reptiles.


----------



## homegrown terror (Aug 6, 2012)

back in february 1995 my family had three baby iguanas when a blizzard struck that knocked out our power for nearly a week. to keep them warm we had to put on sweaters and take turns walking around with baby iguanas under them so they wouldn't freeze.


----------



## DragonFish (Mar 31, 2009)

Well we're all alright. They made a big fuss more out of precaution really....it just kind of rained and thundered a tad then calmed down. Not even a flicker in the power, so we're all good thankfully. 
Put a hold on my shopping trip though, which I'm a little disappointed about. Was hoping to maybe pick up a new boy today...xP

homegrown terror, awwwwww.....thats kinda cute. xD I'm glad it didn't get to that here though! And hopefully it doesn't this winter....


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

You are so lucky for a pet that lover you if we had a blizzard I would but my fish in containers and huddle up or maybe they make battery powered heaters.


----------



## pittipuppylove (Feb 23, 2012)

Aww... Pheoenix is absolutely adorable. Leopard geckos are so much fun!


----------

